# Kompressorkühlung: Daten



## Alriin (24. April 2009)

*Kompressorkühlung: Daten*

Hallo Leute!

Überall les ich nur mehr Pot, Flüssigstickstoff (-Helium), DICE u.s.w.
Alles wirklich extreme Kühlmethoden... aber für mich doch etwas zu extrem. 
Da ich seit kurzem auch auf HWbot.org benche, habe ich mich gefragt ob nicht vielleicht eine Kompressorkühlung etwas wäre. Allerdings habe ich auf die Schnelle nur einen Shop gefunden der so etwas verkauft. Da waren zwei Produkte von einem Hersteller im Angebot. Preis zwischen 800€ und 900€. Ein gar heftiger Preis, wie ich finde.
Jetzt würde mich interessieren welche Werte so eine Kompressorkühlung überhaupt erreicht. Gibt es regelbare Kompressorkühlungen bei der man die Temperatur einstellen kann? Gibt es Shops mit etwas größerer Auswahl? Wie sieht es mit den Risiken und Nebenwirkungen aus (falls es welche gibt)? Was ist beim Einsatz einer Kompressorkühlung zu beachten?

Würde mich über eine kleine Aufklärung oder einen Link zu einer deutschsprachigen Seite freuen.

Danke
mfg Alriin


----------



## theLamer (24. April 2009)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: Daten*

PCGHX, Ausgabe 03/2008 - guter Bericht


----------



## Alriin (24. April 2009)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: Daten*

thx für den Tipp, theLamer

Aber ich habe Vorgestern versucht die letzten beiden Ausgaben nachzubestellen und hab nur mehr die Aktuelle (02/09) erhalten. 
Da wird eine aus 2008 unmöglich zu bekommen sein.


----------



## True Monkey (24. April 2009)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: Daten*

hier...

Thermaltake Xpressar - neues Gehäuse mit Kompressorkühlung - Tweakpc.de

Kompressorkühlung von Thermaltake


----------



## Alriin (24. April 2009)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: Daten*

Das hab ich schon gesehen, True, aber ich habe ausschließlich AMD-Prozessoren.


----------



## NCphalon (24. April 2009)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: Daten*

musste halt en bisschen basteln^^


----------



## Alriin (24. April 2009)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: Daten*

Wenn ich das könnte, hätt ich schon einen. Mich wunderts nur, dass man die Teile offensichtlich nirgends oder kaum findet. Und Daten bzw. (eiskalte) Fakten auch recht wenig. Wäre auf jeden Fall ein nettes Geschenk von mir für mich vom Urlaubsgeld.


----------



## theLamer (24. April 2009)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: Daten*

Frag mal in der Awardfabrik, da gibts Leute, die welche herstellen...
Laut PCGHX Print brauchst du dazu aber schon ~500€

greetz


----------



## True Monkey (24. April 2009)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: Daten*

^^AMD 

Kompressorkühlung für 299 Dollar von OCZ - 11.01.2006 - ComputerBase

Kompressorkühlung im eigenbau

das hast du auch schon gesehen ?

Ich hätte auch jemanden der baut welche (Ist aber nicht ganz billig)

ach ja wenn du teile brauchst ich kenne einen Kühltechniker ich glaube der hat den Nickname---True Monkey.......


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. April 2009)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: Daten*

Ein paar Impressionen und Infos zu meiner Singlestage samt Ergebnissen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...nweihung-meiner-neuen-singlestage-update.html
Das beste an so einer Kokü ist halt die kurzfristige Verfügbarkeit (Strom hat man, sobald man einen PC hat, den man übertakten will) und das entspannte Benchen (kein Nachfüllen und Hantieren mit gefährlichen Stoffen). Nachteilig ist die Maximalkühlleistung (da führt selbst bei mehrstufigen Anlagen letzten Endes kein Weg an LN2 vorbei) und eventuell auftretende Defekte (--> ein Pot kann nicht kaputt gehen).
Besonders der Punkt "kurzfristige Verfügbarkeit" war für mich bei der Entscheidung am wichtigsten. Man kann auch nur 1-2 Stunden was testen und dann die Kokü einfach ausschalten. Dice verflüchtigt sich recht schnell, bei LN2 kommt zusätzlich noch ein Dewar usw.


----------



## august123 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: Daten*

es gibt keine vernünftigen Kompressorkühlungen für PCs die im Handel erhältlich sind. Eigentlich sind nur die von diversen Hobbybastlern entwickelten Anlagen empfehlenswert da hier alles auf den User abgestimmt ist.

Man muss erst einmal unterscheiden. Unter einer Kompresorkühlung versteht man meist eine Direktkühlung, Singlestage. Dabei kommt ein Verdampfer direkt auf die CPU, üblich sind -30 bis -40°C. Halterungen passen im Normalfall auf alle erhältlichen CPU Sockel.
Dann gibt es noch Kaskaden, hiermit lassen tiefere Temperaturen erzielen, ebenfalls direkt am CPU. Kaskaden sind aber wesentlich größer, lauter, teurer. Möglich ist dann zwischen -80°C und -200°C prinzipjell alles. 
Außerdem gibts noch Chiller, dabei kühlt ein Kompressor einen Wasserkreislauf ab, die normale Wakü dann die einzelen Bauteile. 
Chiller lassen sich in der Temperatur am einfachsten einstellen, die anderen Systeme kühlen im Normalfall immer bis auf das maximal mögliche (je nach Last am Verdampfer)

Kannst gerne weitere Fragen stellen, bin einer der aktiven Hobbykältebastler 

Und die 3/08 würde ich auch empfehlen, da hier die ganzen Systeme behandelt werden (Chiller, Singlestage, LN2)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. April 2009)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: Daten*



august123 schrieb:


> Kannst gerne weitere Fragen stellen, bin einer der aktiven Hobbykältebastler


Aber hallo - du gehörst zweifelsfrei zu den Top-Leuten aus DE. Andere sind stolz auf ihren Quadcore, du baust dir eine Quadstage.  Schön, dass du mal wieder hier vorbeischaust.
Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, kannst du ja mal ein paar Bilder im Forum hochladen. Das interessiert bestimmt einige hier.


----------



## Alriin (25. April 2009)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: Daten*

Super, das sind die Infos die ich suche! 

So wie ich das verstehe, bräuchte ich also eine KoKü *UND* einen Chiller die ich je nach Bedarf anschließe, um gezielt zu temperieren. Das dürfte dann nicht gerade billig werden. Etwas heftig für einen Einsteiger der den Sockel 939 übertakten möchte.


----------



## teurorist (25. April 2009)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: Daten*

wenn du ocen willst kannst mit tricks auch ne kokü regeln durch puffer, Lokern der schrauben ... aber damit haben sich die Leute aus 939 viel beschäftigt 

also dürfte ne kokü voll reichen


----------



## Patrickclouds (25. April 2009)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: Daten*

was für komponenten möchtest du denn überhaupt so extrem kalt kühlen?
nur cpu? oder auch chipsatz, grafikkarte?


----------



## Alriin (25. April 2009)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: Daten*

Nur die CPU.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (25. April 2009)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: Daten*

Der von OCZ sieht doch mal gut aus 
Man findet dazu nur keinen richtigen Test oder gar einen Shop der diesen liefern würde !

Mfg Micha


----------



## teurorist (26. April 2009)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: Daten*

test gibt es kenn ein par aus dem amerkianishen bereich aber das teil hat eben fast keine leisug !!! damit kannst eben auch in + bereich kommen und über die verarbeitung reden wir nicht


----------



## Patrickclouds (26. April 2009)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: Daten*

willst du die kompressorkühlung nur zum benchen nutzen oder auch für den alltagsbetrieb?

ich denke eine standard single stage mit direct die cooling ist fürn einstieg eine super idee.


----------



## Alriin (26. April 2009)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: Daten*

Ich möchte damit eigentlich nur benchen. Sockel A, 939 und AM2.


----------



## Patrickclouds (26. April 2009)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: Daten*

sockel A is super, aber der athlon 64 hat probleme mit kalten temperaturen. manche wollen schon bei 0°C nicht mehr laufen. das macht wirklich keinen spass die teile zu benchen.

ich benche sockel A, sockel 370, sockel 478 und ab und an auch mal slot1 
alles mit kompressorkühlungen, das macht schon ne menge spass


----------



## Alriin (26. April 2009)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: Daten*

Dann wäre ich dir für einen Tipp dankbar (wo finde ich den besten, billigsten, vertrauenswürdigsten,...). 

P.S.: Unter Umständen bahnt sich aber eh schon ein Deal an. Mal sehen...


----------



## Patrickclouds (27. April 2009)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung: Daten*

also billig gibts gute kühlungen nicht.
du kannst dir entweder eine gebrauchte über die verschiedenen marktplätze kaufen. oder lässt dir eine bauen.
eine neue kompressorkühlung inkl gehäuse und temperaturanzeige wird denke so auf ca 700 euro kommen.
wobei ich denke, dass eine gebrauchte für dich ausreichen würde. solltest du eine gebrauchte finden kannst du mich gerne fragen ob die was taugt.


----------

